

Ask HN: Name that website - autonoms

I seem to remember a story on HN a while back about a website that I really wish I book marked. Can you help me find it again?<p>The site allowed you to send random gifts to a friend of yours for as little as a dollar per day. You would sign up and say where you wanted the items shipped, then, with however much money you chose to spend per day, the site would choose a gift in that price range and send it. Does that sound familiar to anyone?<p>I've been trying to track it down because I know a few people who would get a kick out of a gift like that, but my googling skills aren't what they used to be, or so it seems.<p>Thank you so much!
======
jameswyse
<http://www.eachdayisagift.com/> looks like the one, but if it's not I also
found these:

<https://www.mysterygiftmachine.com/> <http://www.ifting.com/>
<http://www.GiftLizard.com>

btw: the search box at the bottom of the page works pretty well :)

~~~
autonoms
the first one is it! Thank you so so much! I tried hnsearch, but I guess I
didn't have the right terms. Thank you!

